#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Laws that rule

## akchadha

*Interesting Science & Engieneering laws that we encounter in day to day life.

* *Laws that rule!!*
*
*  Lorenz's Law of Mechanical Repair

After your hands become coated with grease, your nose will begin to itch.

2) Anthony's Law of the Workshop:

Any tool, when dropped, will roll to the least accessible corner.

3) Kovacs Conundrum:

When you dial a wrong number, you never get an engaged tone.

4) Cannon's Karmic Law:

If you tell the boss you were late for work because you had a flat tyre,
the next morning you will have a flat tyre.

5) Obriens Variation Law:

If you change queues, the one you have left will start to move faster than the one you are in now.

6) Bell's Theorem:

When the body is immersed in water, the telephone rings.

7) Ruby's Principle of Close Encounters:

The probability of meeting someone you know increases when you are with someone you don't want to be seen with.

8) Willoughby's Law:

When you try to prove to someone that a machine won't work, it will.


 9) Zadras Law of Biomechanics:

The severity of the itch is inversely proportional to the reach.

10) Breda's Rule:

At any event, the people whose seats are furthest from the aisle arrive
last.

11) Owen's Law:

As soon as you sit down to a cup of hot coffee, your boss will ask you to do something which will last until the coffee is cold.


*Share our similarities, celebrate our differences.*





  Similar Threads: Why such a rule Labour Laws for HR students tamilnadu building bye laws Laws of Applied Thermodynamics Laws of Immigration

----------


## [FE].Zatak

lmao..  too good   :):   :): )

----------

